# [Commission]Maelok, Runewood, & Wyshnalyrr



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I started a new commission the other night, excitingly for a return client, and I thought that I would get a Plog rolling to help me along with the project. I am pretty excited about this one, not only because I have a returning client (which is a pretty cool thing for a fairly new commission painter) but because the models themselves are going to provide some interesting technical challenges for me. The commission is for three pieces, two from Warmachine and a single model from the Hordes line. I am going to start with Archduke Runewood:










Then move onto Sylys Wyshnalyrr:










and finish things up with Maelok the Dreadbound:










I am going to start on Runewood tonight so hopefully in a couple of hours I will have some progress to share.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I'm excited for these Ben!!!! Looking forward to these more than I am for what's left of the Hector Rex commission I have.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

arumichic said:


> I'm excited for these Ben!!!! Looking forward to these more than I am for what's left of the Hector Rex commission I have.


[cracks whip] Get to painting young lady!!!!!

I managed to make quite a bit of progress on Runewood tonight. I know he isn't much to look at and I have lots of work to do on him, but I am pleased with how much I got done on him in one session. 


















Comments and Critiques most welcome.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work. Well done on the gold/bronze vs Silver/Chain mix of colors. You have the right mix on the figure.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Really looking good. Keep it up. Again, the trimming looks a bit too red for my taste, but that's mainly the glare talking I guess. Looking forward to more!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Alexious said:


> Nice work. Well done on the gold/bronze vs Silver/Chain mix of colors. You have the right mix on the figure.


I really can't take the credit for the color scheme as I was asked by the client to mimic the official schemes, bur I thank you sir for the compliments all the same.



arumichic said:


> Really looking good. Keep it up. Again, the trimming looks a bit too red for my taste, but that's mainly the glare talking I guess. Looking forward to more!


Right now the golds look pretty red because they havent really been touched other than base coat and wash, which is incidentally predominately red. Thanks for the encouragement and compliments.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The back of the cloak is really rough in a couple spots and the metallics need some work (I know you are not done yet just had to raz you on that).


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Made quite a bit of progress on Runewood tonight. I just have some details like his belt, scroll case, and trim on the loin cloth, then I need to attach and paint up the crest for the helmet. I would love comments and critiques. 


















I had some issues with his face, and I am still not quite completely happy with it, but maybe after a nights sleep I will be more amenable to it.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

The cape is epic! Well done sir!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Another great looking piece Midge, well done!

As for a critique, the highlighting on the sword edges before it bezels (Spelling) feels like it needs to be a little thinner. There also seems to be a little blue smodge on the gold emblem, left side, on the back of his cape.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Carna said:


> The cape is epic! Well done sir!


Thanks for the compliments and the rep!!



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Another great looking piece Midge, well done!
> 
> As for a critique, the highlighting on the sword edges before it bezels (Spelling) feels like it needs to be a little thinner. There also seems to be a little blue smodge on the gold emblem, left side, on the back of his cape.


Thanks dude! The beveled edges on the sword are themselves rather large.... Unfortunately it is part of the warmachine look to have these large unwieldy swords and weapons. I like it, but it is a different look altogether. 

I finished up Runewood this evening and I must say that I am really happy with how he turned out in the end. 


















Comments and critiques most welcome. 

I also got a good start on Wyshnalyrr though nothing really photo worthy. Hopefully I will have some good progress to share on him after tomorrow nights painting session.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Not bad, not bad. Your fading is coming along nicely.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I was all excited to share my progress on Wyshnalyrr with you all, but I went to load pics onto my laptop only to find that it appears my computer has had a massive stroke. I got a lovely blue screen of death and no reponse to any of my feeble attempts to solve the problem. Hopefully my computer guy can get it up and running again tomorrow.

Anyhow, I managed to get all of the blending done on the duster and got a start on th grey straps and boots. Hopefully I will have a working computer tomorrow so I can post photos. Until then...


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Looks like u might have to reload, unless you have a backed up copy. Sorry to here about the comp. At least it doesnt stop u from painting =P


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I finished Wyshnalyrr this evening. Unfortunately I am still without a computer at the moment, so I am posting from my I-pod Touch...... Sigh. I am pretty pleased with how he came out in the end and I will get photos posted as soon as I am able.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

PHOTOS! PHOTOS! Most have PHOTOS!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> PHOTOS! PHOTOS! Most have PHOTOS!


Yeah yeah. I have a buddy coming over later tonight to help me finish getting the computer set back up. Sometimes I hate being a technotard.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Yay!~ Go technotards.  
And yes we "most" have photos


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ben's buddy is at the house trying to breath life into his computer.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

*My computer lives!*

So I had a buddy of mine over tonight and he was able to resurrect my computer this evening and I have photos to share. First I am going to post up the completed photos of Wyshnalyrr. 










































I also started working on Maelok and he is turning out to be quite a fun model. Lots of details. 


















Comments and critiques most welcome.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Nice to see you've gotten a lot done. On Wyshnalyrr, I do have to say that the white portions look unfinished. I think that you might need to go with a light badab black/asurmen mixed wash where shadows would be. Otherwise, looks great.
Have fun painting Maelok.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

There is a mold line on the blade and I have to agree, the white looks really unfinished. I would look at Gandelf the white and how the light interacts with his items. Just seems to be missing the patina.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Arumi and djinn thanks for the comments and suggestions. I appreciate it. 

Well tonight after a week long battle with sick kids and changing schedules I was finally able to sit back down and get some more work done on Maelok. He is coming along nicely but there is still sooooo much work to do. He has lots of details and the more I paint on him the more details I find. Tonight I was able to get the light green fleshy parts done and got several of the basecoats done on the bone and exposed desiccated flesh parts. 










































and here is a shot of the blending on the underside of the tail. 










comments and critiques most welcome.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Looking great Midge, especially the underside, however maybe a shade lighter?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Looking great Midge, especially the underside, however maybe a shade lighter?


That is the plan actually. I am going to add a bit more desert yellow into it to give it a nice contrast to the scales. Thanks for stopping by bud.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I got quite a bit more work done on Maelok this evening. As the details start emerging and contrasting colors start doing their work, I am becoming more and more pleased with him. Lots of work to do especially on the candles on the, the metallics, and the bone ornaments, but things are definitely coming along.

Let me know what you think!


































Comments and Critiques most welcome.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Not digging the claws right now. I also see multiple mold lines on the model, mainly on the hands and arms. Scales are a bit bright for an undead beast, maybe a purple and brown wash to tone it down. The bones are really nicely done and I am digging the candles.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Not digging the claws right now. I also see multiple mold lines on the model, mainly on the hands and arms. Scales are a bit bright for an undead beast, maybe a purple and brown wash to tone it down. The bones are really nicely done and I am digging the candles.


The scales as they are are quite a bit darker than the official scheme which is what the client asked for really. I thought the same thing when I looked at it so I darkened it quite a bit. As far as the claws, they are just basecoat at the moment so quite a few things, including rust, to add to them.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Moldlines?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think you see phantom mold lines...... The claws are irregularly shaped because they are literally random pieaces of rusted metal stuck on where his real claws used to be.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> I think you see phantom mold lines......


:laugh: LMAO! :laugh:

I love you guys! (In a non-affectionate way)


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

God dam those pesky phantom mold lines... 

Good job on the models. Loving the cloak. Not really diggin the lizard I think it's the colour combos but if that what the client wants then fair dos. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

One of the mold lines is even dry brushed. You need glasses .


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Larry I will give you the one on the pointing 'finger' and the one on the left hand wrist wrap, but the other areas you have circled have no mold lines.... :no:

@LTP- thanks for stopping by and thanks for the compliments! Means a lot when other great painters like my work. 

Got a little bit more detail work done on Maelok tonight. Bumped up the highlighting on the underbelly and fleshy parts with a more yellow color and added some washes. Don't know if the differences translate on the camera, but I feel like I got something done so that is all that matters right?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Coming along nicely. I still think some purple wash ot give it a hint of the dead rotty look would look nice.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Brilliant work Midge! + rep to you kind sir!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Damn he looks cool Midge, I honestly didnt know he was a dead gator until you started picking out the details...the candles...AWESOME!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Coming along nicely. I still think some purple wash ot give it a hint of the dead rotty look would look nice.


Tried it on a not so visible part on the back of his foot, but I think that it darkened the scales to much and made it muddled. 



papa nurgle said:


> Brilliant work Midge! + rep to you kind sir!





Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Damn he looks cool Midge, I honestly didnt know he was a dead gator until you started picking out the details...the candles...AWESOME!


Thanks guys! Appreciate the kind words I am really happy with him and I am glad that I am going to be finishing him up tomorrow night. All that I have left to do is these wierd branch candle things that fit in the open slots in his back. Anyway here are the almost finished (the main body is done) photos of Maelok the Dreadbound.


















































Comments and critiques most welcome.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Maelok is finished!!!*

I feel like I have been painting details on this guy forever but I am finally done with the whole model and final pics are away to the client. Would love to hear your thoughts on the finished product.










































Thanks for following along with my progress on this one guys and hopefully I will have something new soon in the future.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Would love to hear your thoughts on the finished product.


Ummmm thoughts? How about + Rep!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Still looks a bit alive to be undead, he must be a fresh zombie. Looking great though bub.


----------

